# humidity level?



## bond219 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have been spraying her tank every day sometimes 4 or 5 times a day how do you maintain the humidity levels. Is there a spray system that can possibly be set up on a timer perhaps? Has anyone done this?


----------



## Anthony (Aug 11, 2009)

if ur misting that much it should be fine... just watch your tegus shed and u can give your gu a warm bath to help her shed.... and yes there are systems u can buy but a lot of us just mist


----------



## White_Lotus (Aug 11, 2009)

i use mist and once a week i add wet mulch and kind of mix it in with the dry mulch..it does wonders(it also makes up for the mulch lost throughout the week with poop clean-up)


----------



## reppinREPS (Aug 11, 2009)

Get those garden misters!!! Home depot has a fair sized one for 10bucks!!! Its that thing people use to spray pestisides, it will make it easier and you wont have to fight with the water bottle when you wanna get under things! You can do it 4 times a day and its no biggy, and not very time consuming!


----------



## lazyjr52 (Aug 12, 2009)

reppinREPS said:


> Get those garden misters!!! Home depot has a fair sized one for 10bucks!!! Its that thing people use to spray pestisides, it will make it easier and you wont have to fight with the water bottle when you wanna get under things! You can do it 4 times a day and its no biggy, and not very time consuming!



Yeah this is the one I got from Lowes it works great for spraying large enclosures.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=58855-1319-30161&lpage=none" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=p ... lpage=none</a><!-- m -->


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 12, 2009)

lazyjr52 said:


> reppinREPS said:
> 
> 
> > Get those garden misters!!! Home depot has a fair sized one for 10bucks!!! Its that thing people use to spray pestisides, it will make it easier and you wont have to fight with the water bottle when you wanna get under things! You can do it 4 times a day and its no biggy, and not very time consuming!
> ...


That is the exact one I use. Remove the wand extension and it will pump out a good volume of water vs. the fine spray. I can empty the 1 gallon of water in less than 1 minute. I use 2 gallons of water to mist each of our 7ft x 3ft enclosures every week.


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 12, 2009)

what do you mean dave? you just took the tip of the wand off so it makes a bigger stream. im confused lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 12, 2009)

Jer723 said:


> what do you mean dave? you just took the tip of the wand off so it makes a bigger stream. im confused lol


The tip on the wand has a restriction to only allow a small amount of water to come out. I tried taking the tip off and it didn't make a big difference. Removing the wand removed all restrictions.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Aug 12, 2009)

Jer723 said:


> what do you mean dave? you just took the tip of the wand off so it makes a bigger stream. im confused lol



The tip of the wand is ajustable to make it spray a fine mist or just stream out. The wand is the extension that connects to a tube that is conected directly to the gallon bottle. 

So Dave is just saying to remove the extension to increase the water flow. 

I think this right. I hope I didn't just confuse you more. lol :crazy


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 12, 2009)

ok i trhink i understand. lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 12, 2009)

lazyjr52 said:


> So Dave is just saying to remove the extension to increase the water flow.


You got it!! It will greatly increase the flow. You need to soak the mulch not mist the surface which will evaporate in minutes.


----------

